# Betrug mit 0190-Dialern: Tätern nach acht Jahren verurteilt



## sascha (15 September 2010)

> Betrug mit 0190-Dialern: Tätern nach acht Jahren verurteilt
> 
> Manchmal braucht die Justiz eben ein wenig länger: Wegen Betrugs mit 0190-Dialern sind jetzt in Potsdam zwei Männer verurteilt worden - acht Jahre nach der Tat.



Betrug mit 0190-Dialern: Tätern nach acht Jahren verurteilt: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 September 2010)

*AW: Betrug mit 0190-Dialern: Tätern nach acht Jahren verurteilt*

"verurteilt"? Nun ja. Glauben die Richter eigentlich irgendwie selbst, dass diese Bewährungsstrafe Sinn macht? Oder geht es nur um juristischen Dienst nach Vorschrift? Pseudojustiz? So-tun-als-ob?



> Der Sinn der Bewährung ist an die Straftheorien geknüpft. Die Bewährung geht von der Erwartung aus, dass sich der Täter schon die Verurteilung zur Warnung dienen lassen und künftig auch ohne die Einwirkung des Strafvollzugs keine Straftaten mehr begehen wird (§ 56 StGB)


wikipedia

So ist das also. Eine Warnung. Nach acht Jahren - nicht ohne die ein oder andere geschäftliche Aktivität...
_Hasimaus lügt nicht zum ersten Mal._

So etwas ist lächerlich und wenn die Juristen denken, es ist alles in Ordnung, haben sie womöglich einfach einen an der Waffel.


----------



## dvill (15 September 2010)

*AW: Betrug mit 0190-Dialern: Tätern nach acht Jahren verurteilt*

Die Kleinen "hängt" man, die Großen lässt man laufen.

Was ist mit den Crosskirk-Autodialern?


----------



## webwatcher (15 September 2010)

*AW: Betrug mit 0190-Dialern: Tätern nach acht Jahren verurteilt*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> So etwas ist lächerlich und wenn die Juristen denken, es ist alles in Ordnung, haben sie womöglich einfach einen an der Waffel.


Es dauert noch etwas bis sie im dritten Jahrtausend ankommen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2010)

*AW: Betrug mit 0190-Dialern: Tätern nach acht Jahren verurteilt*



dvill schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Crosskirk-Autodialern?


[ir]Von denen gibt es mittlerweile updates und die stehen jetzt als Kartenlesegeräte in Arztpraxen und Geschäften.[/ir]
Die Firma Crosskirk wiederum, dies am Rande, gehört laut Handelsregister komischerweise immer noch einer Firma aus Bayern.
Ist eigentlich bekannt, welche Dialer von Herrn Hasimaus eingesetzt worden sind?


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2010)

*AW: Betrug mit 0190-Dialern: Tätern nach acht Jahren verurteilt*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich bekannt, welche Dialer von Herrn Hasimaus eingesetzt worden sind?


Waren die nicht von EOPS? Kann es sein, dass es hier um den berühmten 300-€-Dialer ging, der am Ende sogar angeblich 1000 € pro Einwahl verursacht hatte? Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an das nette Mädchen (oben ohne) erinnern, dass zur Installation der "Webcam" animiert hatte. Einige User wurden von den Handlungsführern persönlich im Chat von Antenne Bayern dazu gebracht, die Website anzusurfen.

Dass der Halunke aus Brandenburg nun nicht härter bestraft wurde, hat der sicher seinen Anwalts-Seilschaften, insbesondere seinem Vater, und natürlich den hier mehr schlecht als recht erfahrenen Staatsanwälten aus Cottbus zu verdanken. Aber immerhin darf man Herrn R. F. nun offen als Betrüger bezeichnen, oder?

Was Crosskirk in dieser Sache mit der Angelegenheit zu tun haben soll, erschließt sich mir hier jedoch nicht. Diese Leiche bleibt wo sie ist - wo das aber ist, weiß niemand!


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2010)

*AW: Betrug mit 0190-Dialern: Tätern nach acht Jahren verurteilt*



Reducal schrieb:


> Was Crosskirk in dieser Sache mit der Angelegenheit zu tun haben soll, erschließt sich mir hier jedoch nicht. Diese Leiche bleibt wo sie ist - wo das aber ist, weiß niemand!


Steht doch hier:


dvill schrieb:


> Die Kleinen "hängt" man, die Großen lässt man laufen.


Welche Seilschaften da so am Werke waren, will ich vielleicht gar nicht so gerne wissen...


----------



## dvill (16 September 2010)

*AW: Betrug mit 0190-Dialern: Tätern nach acht Jahren verurteilt*



Reducal schrieb:


> Was Crosskirk in dieser Sache mit der Angelegenheit zu tun haben soll, erschließt sich mir hier jedoch nicht. Diese Leiche bleibt wo sie ist - wo das aber ist, weiß niemand!


Was heißt niemand?

Jeder weiß, dass die Gründung dieser speziellen Bank zu einem nennenswerten Teil aus den Gewinnen betrügerischer massenhafter Dialerüberfälle finanziert wurde. Die Leiche liegt genau dort im Geldspeicher und stinkt gemächlich vor sich hin.

Bankraub ? Wikipedia


> Bertolt Brecht: _Was ist ein Einbruch in eine Bank gegen die Gründung einer Bank?_


Wie wahr.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2010)

*AW: Betrug mit 0190-Dialern: Tätern nach acht Jahren verurteilt*



dvill schrieb:


> Jeder weiß, dass die Gründung dieser speziellen Bank zu einem nennenswerten Teil aus den Gewinnen betrügerischer massenhafter Dialerüberfälle finanziert wurde.


Das kann man nicht beweisen, insofern wundert es mich sehr, dass ausgerechnet Du so etwas schreibst. Dass es für Deine Sicht der Dinge verdammt gute Gründe gibt, das wiederum weiß ich mindestens genauso gut wie Du...


----------



## dvill (16 September 2010)

*AW: Betrug mit 0190-Dialern: Tätern nach acht Jahren verurteilt*

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Ich wollte sagen, es gibt Gewinne aus dieser Quelle, die in eine erfolgreiche Entwicklung eines Unternehmens einfließen, die sonst weniger erfolgreich gewesen wäre.

Das halte ich für offensichtlich. Wo soll das verdiente Geld sonst sein?


----------



## webwatcher (17 September 2010)

*AW: Betrug mit 0190-Dialern: Tätern nach acht Jahren verurteilt*

Zu den Grabungen geht es hier weiter 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...alern-archaeologische-studien.html#post322387


----------

